# Tropical fruit jellies



## Ishbel (May 26, 2005)

Tropical Fruit Jellies – from Delia Smith’s ‘How to Cook, Book 3’. This is a summer favourite with my family and friends. Although the recipe suggests using 8 individual glasses, I often make it in a very pretty Swedish plain crystal bowl.

 
“This is a cheat's recipe. The tropical fruit juice comes ‘freshly squeezed’ – in a bottle from the supermarket. And, what's more, this really beautiful dessert contains virtually no fat. 

*Serves 8 *

1.75 pints (1 litre) freshly squeezed tropical fruit juice 
9 leaves gelatine 
6 large passion fruit 
Juice of 4 limes 
 
You will also need eight serving glasses with a capacity of about 6 fl oz (175 ml). 


First of all, put 1/4 pint (150 ml) of the tropical fruit juice into a shallow dish. Add the gelatine, pressing it down so the liquid covers it, and set it aside to soften – about 10 minutes.
Now put another 1/4 pint (150 ml) of the fruit juice into a small saucepan and bring it up to simmering point. Then remove the pan from the heat and add the softened gelatine, squeezing it first and reserving the liquid, and begin to whisk the gelatine in until it is completely dissolved. Pour the remaining juice into a large jug, along with the lime juice and the liquid from the squeezed gelatine, add the dissolved gelatine mixture and give it all another good whisk. Then pour the whole lot into the glasses, cover, and chill for at least 3 hours or, preferably, overnight.
Just before serving, halve each passion fruit and scoop out the seeds and juice to spoon on top of the jellies – the fruit will seep down as you eat."


----------



## PA Baker (May 26, 2005)

Ishbel, you're on a roll with your desserts lately!  The two you just posted sound wonderful!


----------



## Ishbel (May 26, 2005)

Have to put my hands up and say they aren't 'mine' - and I have given credit to the two British chefs who originated the recipes!  BUT, they are recipes I've made lots of times! 

Now the better weather is here, I'm making a few more desserts than normal....  Find that heavier, winter menus means no room for puddings most days!


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of these beauties? I bet they are gorgeous.


----------



## Ishbel (May 27, 2005)

Are you asking ME to do a tekkie thing like putting a photograph on line?  BWAHHAAAAAAA


----------



## Alix (May 27, 2005)

LOL! Sorry Ishbel, I forgot myself there for a moment.


----------



## Ishbel (May 27, 2005)

That's alright, Alix... just remember you are talking to a tekkie-challenged person here.


----------

